

Ask HN: I have always wondered... - Ardit20

The point of this thread is for you to ask HN what you have always wondered.<p>I'll start. I have always wondered why are there no real life chat rooms. Like, when I am bored I can go to a chat room online, and talk to complete strangers. I have always wondered why isn't there a room or area in every community where everyone can go and it is actually acceptable to speak to a random stranger and you can make friends, etc.<p>What have you always wondered?
======
brk
_I have always wondered why are there no real life chat rooms._

You have no bars/pubs/clubs in your area?

~~~
Ardit20
You can't just go to a bar or pub or club on your own and talk to a stranger.
Well you can, but thats the exception not the norm.

~~~
btilly
Most people don't, but try it anyways. You'll probably be pleasantly
surprised.

Most people don't go to chat rooms online either. You shouldn't judge what is
possible by paying attention to what most people do.

~~~
Ardit20
Yeh but you would feel weird. Why not just have a place where it is
conventionally acceptable to talk to other strangers.

Anyway, what has everyone else always wondered?

~~~
btilly
_Why not just have a place where it is conventionally acceptable to talk to
other strangers._

Suppose you created this. A certain core of people would go. Before long they
would know each other. After that any newcomer would find that they are in a
sea of people who know each other. And given our culture, would feel awkward
going up and talking to them. Even though those people are nice and actually
would be welcoming.

This is a surprisingly good description of many clubs, bars, various kinds of
meetups, and so on.

------
AmberShah
Bars. Networking events. Niche groups (ie. Rocking Climbing group, Java User
Group, etc)

This reminds me of: <http://mylifeisaverage.com/story/2282043>

~~~
Ardit20
That was very funny. I am scared to try and find out what a blue waffle is :P

------
amccloud
<http://www.meetup.com/>

